# [b].:For Sale / WTB Thread:.[/b]



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*.:For Sale / WTB Thread:.*

*.:For Sale / WTB Thread:.*
Please post what you want to sell with price and maybe pics. Also post what you want to buy, maybe someone will have what you want. Lets keep this to one thread instead of having to look through all of them.


_Modified by cocotaso218 at 12:29 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

P4C
not mine but from Danny from German Squad


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

$8000. Look in my sig for the for sale and more pics


----------



## VWBeachBum (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (jettasin00)*

a ton of aircooled parts and some nice Mk1 parts in the mix....
















new cabby top


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*FOR SALE MK4 PARTS, impact gun, tires, sirius radio spacers*

*****For sale::******
MK4 gti vents
gti jazz blue oem grill
craftsman impact gun
ecs 5mm spacers
(2) kuhmo 225/45/17 tires with 65% tread left 
Sirius stiletto 100 radio


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

WTB.
mk4 GTI Headlights. smoked projectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
F.S.
mk3 stuff. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4747370
mk4 stuff.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4729009


----------



## ziggy88 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Mr.Red)*

20th pedal covers Gas/Brake/Clutch---75 shipped obo
20th headlights with high beams Frenched-150 obo


----------



## sant0s (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (ziggy88)*

WTB: mk3 gti ecodes


----------



## chan marshall (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (sant0s)*

FS mark4 OEM steel skidplate








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4792708


----------



## VeeDubVixen (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

WTB: k04-001 blown or in working order


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

FS: 18x8.5 et45 OEM chrome Phaeton Challenge wheels $400 (no tires) or leave tires on for 850$ 
Recaro seats mint
Big Bumper (brand new) $40
bunch of random mk2 parts


_Modified by Sony487 at 8:42 PM 3-30-2010_


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (Sony487)*

FS a 3.5 cabby dash swap...just about 100% complete....
i'll only bring it if i get some interests.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

WTT: my MK4 heated black leather seats for your sport cloth seats (wolfsburg style)


----------



## TinnTinn (May 21, 2007)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

1994 Audi S4 (if i still have it by then)
askin 3400 obo, but for the show i might drop it down a little bit
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4831806


----------



## MK3SiiiX (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

*WANT TO BUY:*
- puffy leather door cards (front doors only)
- dual chamber gti headlights (oem)
PM me if you have anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilMonkey (Apr 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FS: 
05 GLI Stock TurboBack Exhaust 30k miles $100
Ebay FMIC kit with piping $150
Gray Floor mats $40
PG Mk4 Door Handles $40


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EvilMonkey)*

WTB BRAND NEW HID KIT WITH 9007 BULBS AND A 6K BALLAST


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (my00dub)*

I have autotech hd springs, and oem lifters for a mk3 12v vr. 175obo


_Modified by Nolig23 at 9:30 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nolig23)*

WTB: 4 mo lip mk4


----------



## jettaisporsche (Mar 2, 2004)

*FS: 15" BBS RZ 4x100 $300*

Corrado 15" BBS RZ. 4x100. Pretty good condition. Really new tires. I only have 3 caps. 
Looking for $300 for the set.


----------



## V.A.G.Guy (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

*WTB:
5x100 5mm wheel spacers
5x100 10mm wheel spacers
MK3 Jetta euro tub*


----------



## 91mk2coupe (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (V.A.G.Guy)*

*WILLING TO BUY* im looking for mint front mk2 seats, i need it for 2 doors,


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (91mk2coupe)*

WTB: reflex silver gti front bumper
must be in perfect condition,no holes 
or I can trade my bumper with holes + cash
location NJ
wanted


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

For sale: smoked/red mk3 Jetta tails


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (slowazzcar)*

WTB mk4 gti cargo/hatch cover


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (checkdalevel)*

...i dont have pics and cant list everything we have coming down but short version is here...........depending on how we can pack the two trucks and my gti .. ill be with several ppl and we will be having alot of mk2 parts ...interior,engine trans a few stock corrado parts ,electical stuff harnesses, fuse boxes and random assortment of shhhh--iitt looking to unload a lot of stuff thats been hanging out in our storages and houses that we dont need ,but also looking to get some other things ,ne where from engines to mk1 2 3 interior and engine electrical stuff really looking for anything like to have extra stuff,i understand its only the show and go and should be set up for water fest but the more we can have now and move the less well have collecting dust,any thing specific your looking for
corrado- 
auto shift trim black 10bucks
charger cases (displacer bad)with displacer and new seals 30 bucks
2000 audi a4 both head light assemblies tail light assemblies and fog light covers 100 bucks for it all one head light is damaged internaly -with connectors i have no use just grabbed them off the car
- ce2 fuse box with connectors but cut harnesses-30 bucks
-2 mk2 "gti"seats needs cleaning but decent shape 100bucks























awesome turn out
_Modified by insanedubposse at 1:04 AM 4-10-2010_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by insanedubposse at 8:54 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## veedub-less (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (insanedubposse)*

WTB: new beetle passenger side mirror. preferably white but it doesn't matter


----------



## beefiveafour (Feb 28, 2008)

WTB 
upper tie rod ends 
and a passengers side rear berring/axle assembly
they must be new. i have cash








pm me to set something up. 
FS:
-1.8T valve cover 
-Oil pan for 1.8T FWD w/ oil cooler attachment
i will only bring these if someone wants em. 


_Modified by beefiveafour at 4:56 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## o20one20o (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (beefiveafour)*

WTB: 
Corrado SLC Hood
Corrado SLC Foglights/turn signals
Corrado SLC Radiator


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (o20one20o)*

I am selling this..check my sig for details if there is interest i will bring it








And I have a bunch of random mk1/mk2 parts...like an AUG 020 trans out of a 90 Jetta and other little odds and ends from the same car. PM me if looking for anything


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dacolino)*

*WTB:
White MK3 GTI bumpers
MK3 GTI cargo cover
5x100 spare w/tire
42# obd2 12v VR software, injectors
MK3 GTI driver's side window
MK3 GTI pass. side headlight*


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

WTB : 5x112 5mm and 5x112 10mm wheel spacers


----------



## SHRIMP6440 (Jan 28, 2009)

*FS*

FS AT SHOW AN GO
AEB BLOCK WITH NO PISTONS
TWO AWP BLOCKS COMPLETE
1.8T 5SP TRANS JETTA/GOLF
I HAVE A WHOLE K04 KIT FOR A4/PASSAT
TURBO
225 INJECTORS
034 INLET
3IN MAF HOUSING
AN MUCH MORE


----------



## Tyster (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FS (SHRIMP6440)*

WTB 8mm and 17.5mm 5x100 spacers with bolts


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FS (Tyster)*

Fs: autopower rollbar for mk4 Jetta


----------



## jaykulas (Aug 19, 2006)

WTB: front motor mount bracket for mk2 golf 8v with automatic trans. And the bolts that goes wit it.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:.*

Wish I could bring my Beetle to sell, but instead, I'll be bringing these:
ACU Interceptor Body Armor with ESAPI Plates
Wheel Caps
Kenwood 12" Subwoofer
Q-Logic For 2 - 12" Subwoofers


_Modified by KIDVersion1 at 8:36 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Red* »_WTB.
mk4 GTI Headlights. smoked projectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
F.S.
mk3 stuff. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4747370
mk4 stuff.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4729009


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (jaykulas)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4819399


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

20th downpipe 
Momo shift boot 
mk4 jetta grill


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

FS::::
8 - 15x9 3 piece wheels (porsche pattern) Staggered.. $600 for all 8. 
4 Brand new 15x9 hoosier road race slicks - $400
4 used (one lap) 15x9 hoosier road race slicks -$300 
and I got some monster 16inch hoosier slicks also that are brand new. - $300
Will sell everything here for $800 if bought at once, just need room in my warehouse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

if anyone has a mkII 8v lip in good condition they would like to sell, pm me


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

WTB mk2 jetta door cards


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

WTB c2 software, preferably 42# but i'll def look at 30#. PM me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon821 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re:*

Got some nice seats for sale. make an offer on them. i want to bring them on sunday
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...04454


----------



## VeeDubNick (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Jon821)*

F.S. Baily Motersport DV
160


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (VeeDubNick)*

Don't have pics, but.
Forge DV spacer for MKV 2.0t. AFAIK, doesn't fit D Rev. DV.- $25
EvoMS MKV 2.0t engine cover (metal). Never used, but taken out of box. Didn't like the way it mounted to my engine, so it collects dust. Didn't come with instructions or anything. Bought it from Rapid Parts for $100, yours for $75.
PM me if interested.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (jaykulas)*

*::::::FOR SALE::::::*
mk4 -Stock GTI front bumper skin (silverstone, ground scrapes) $40
mk4 - euro R-line rear bumper (dubtechnik, fiberglass)


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (cocotaso218)*

*FS 6 Borbet* four 16x9 with tires and two 16x7.5 $1700 for everything.
























PM me if any intrest


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (#1~STUNNA)*

WTB: 20th shift knob and boot, and a 2.5" catback with 20th/337 tip


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: .:For Sale / WTB Thread:. (NEP)*

-mk2 black visors
-mk2 black sunroof piece with handle
- polished GOLDE sunroof handle
-mk2 smoked sunroof style dome light.
-mk2 *DIGIFAST chip *with Ken Ecu
- (4) 5x100 OZ/MSW 15" 5 star wheels. ( will bring if interest is there)
-full *westy front *end( possibly for sale for right price)
-passengers side black mk1 flag mirror
-8v dual downpipe and manifold
-*Remus* muffler for mk3 or mk2
-mk2 front big bumper with 16v lip. ( black..minty condition with rebar)
-single round rad support

lots of more parts...just *PM me with needs *If I have it Ill bring it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by dirtywabbit84 at 9:25 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## nyhockeyplaya22 (Nov 3, 2008)

forsale i will bring to the show..pm me for further contact. 01 jetta vr6 stock airbox...tan arm rest not broken!.. stock antenna and single din monsoon radio


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*FV-QR*

WTB silver arrow mk3 hatch in good shape, silver arrow drivers fender, gti e-codes smoked sidemarkers
email [email protected] if u will be there


----------



## nyhockeyplaya22 (Nov 3, 2008)

WTB smoked GLI tail lights!


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

WTB:








Need it badly. mk2 golf gti clutch arm bushing


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (k0rupt_ed)*

i am gonna have a set of glx tails in very good cond. price is 30 bucks 
b3 duckbill 10 dollars 
obd2 aba tt cam chip 20 bucks comes with the full ecu
corrado euro cluster wih red leds 50 bucks
sonar 2 set of projecters 5 bucks
clean mk3 black dash 10 bucks 
pm me for my number so u can find me at the show


----------



## ziggy88 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (B4kanye)*

20th anniversary headlights with yellow frenched highbeams,no crack or borken tabs 110obo
20th anniversary pedals clutch/brake/gas 50obo
PM if interested and i will give you my number


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

FS: mk2 rear disc swap pm for details 
need clutch arm bushing


----------



## warmchn (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (k0rupt_ed)*

WTB:
Bosch Motorsports 040 Intank Fuelpump
Sparco Seat Sliders and hardware!

FS:
MK4 Sparco Seat Brackets MK4


----------

